# Lagfrei online zocken - Lösung



## Elrigh (20. September 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass (Lagprobleme bei Guild Wars 2) öffne ich hier einen separaten Thread um noch einmal auf breiterer Ebene posten zu können, was ich im Guild Wars 2 Forum schon erwähnt habe.

Vorweg: Ich bin sowohl Kunde bei 1&1, als auch bei T-Mobile (HSDPA) und das seit mehreren Jahren. 1&1 zu Hause, HSDPA unter Anderem auf der Arbeit.

In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich mehrmals Probleme gehabt, wenn ich MMORPG-Spiele über HSDPA spielen wollte. Bei HdRO gibt es innerhalb weniger Minuten Paketverluste bis 20% => Unspielbar.
Rift hat mich nicht mal einloggen lassen, keine Verbindung zum Loginserver.
Guild Wars 2 war vom ersten Tag des Headstarts lag-ig ohne Ende.

Das Problem sind - wie ich vermute - die HSDPA-Filter, die VOIP und ähnliche Programme blocken sollen. Vor einigen Jahren kam ich auf die Idee, diese Filter mit Hilfe eines VPNs zu täuschen. Und es funktionierte einwandfrei.

Keine Paketverluste, kein Lag mehr, sofortige Verbindung zum Loginserver und auch TS ging einwandfrei.

Ich hab mehrere Programme ausprobiert und bin am Ende bei CyberGhosts VPN (download bei Chip.de) gelandet. Gibt noch andere VPN Clients auf dem Markt, ich persönlich ziehe GhostVPN aber vor, weil es sehr benutzerfreundlich ist. 

Mittlerweile nutzen es bei GW2 einige meiner Gildenkumpel und sie haben festgestellt, dass der Lag direkt fast völlig verschwunden war. Anfang der Woche hätte einer meiner Kollegen einen Inigang abbrechen müssen wegen Lag, kaum hatte er den VPN aktiviert, gings einwandfrei. Es ist also zumindest bei einigen Fällen eine passable Lösung. Vielleicht hilft es nicht jedem, aber es ist ein Versuch wert.

CyberGhost VPN gibts als Freeversion mit 2.000 kbit/s bei einem monatlichen Trafficlimit von 1 GB. Das reicht, wenn man Patchen und TS3 bei abgeschaltetem VPN macht für den durchschnittlichen Spieler für einen Monat. Gestern in der Ini mit TS3 80 MB in zwei Stunden verbraucht. Ohne TS wärs weit weniger gewesen.

Für 12 x 4,17 Euro gibts das kleinste Monatsabo, mit 20 GB Traffic im Monat und frei wählbaren Servern. Das hab ich mir geleistet und bin echt zufrieden.

Um den TS3 Verkehr an Cyberghost vorbei zu leiten und Traffic zu sparen kann man in den Einstellungen bei "Ausnahmen" mal versuchen den TS3 Server hinzuzufügen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das so funktioniert, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

_Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ich für meine Empfehlung keine Vorteile von Cyberghost oder sonst jemandem erhalte - nicht dass Ihr denkt, ich mach hier nur Werbung._


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Fraglich bleibt ob dieses Umgehen der Filter nicht gegen eine Klausel im jeweiligen Vertrag des Providers verstößt. Da gilt aber wohl der Grundsatz "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter".


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2012)

Nein ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme. Solche Programme nutzt doch gerade in Deutschland fast jeder. Ich denke da mal einfach nur an Youtube und Musikvideos.


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme. Solche Programme nutzt doch gerade in Deutschland fast jeder. Ich denke da mal einfach nur an Youtube und Musikvideos.



Wobei ich schon einen Unterschied sehe wenn ich (aberwitzige) Sperre einer Website umgehe oder aber einen Filter meines Providers. Wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht beurteilen und sooo genau kenne ich den Vertrag meines Providers nun auch nicht.

Ich weiß nur das einige Spiele Tunneling oder VPNs gar nicht mögen. Ich erinnere mich da an ein etliche Spieler bei Tera, die wegen sowas permanent gebannt wurden. Weiter habe ich das Thema aber nicht verfolgt.


----------



## xynlovesit (20. September 2012)

Ich benutze meinen eigenen VPN, muss dafuer halt meinen PC 24/7 laufen lassen, geht ueber Mac Mountain Lion, kann damit in der Schule die Sperre umgehen und somit mit Wifi auf meinem iPhone Facebook, Twitter, ect. aufrufen. Super Sache das VPN eigentlich(:

Bei Spielen habe ich es noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Elrigh (20. September 2012)

Also:

Dies ist kein Aufruf, gegen AGBs oder gar Gesetze zu verstoßen. Das mal vorweg.

Der Support von T-Mobile hält Tips und Ratschläge für das Einrichten von VPN bereit. Abgesehen davon steht in den AGB nix von VPN. T-Mobile bietet ein eigenes VPN-System an, es steht aber nirgendwo, dass man nicht andere nutzen dürfte. Die Nutzung eines VPNs ist generell noch kein Verstoß gegen irgendwas. Problematisch wirds, was man damit alles anstellen kann (siehe unten).
Klar sollte man zuerst mit dem Provider klären, ob so etwas erlaubt ist. Aber in meinem speziellen Fall habe ich wohl den Fehler begangen HSDPA mit rein zu mischen. Da gelten andere AGBs als bei einem DSL Anschluss.



> Ich weiß nur das einige Spiele Tunneling oder VPNs gar nicht mögen. Ich erinnere mich da an ein etliche Spieler bei Tera, die wegen sowas permanent gebannt wurden. Weiter habe ich das Thema aber nicht verfolgt.



Ich habe Tera Beta und ein paar Tage nach Release per Cyberghost VPN gespielt und wurde nicht gebannt. Muss ja nichts heißen, aber das Tunneln von Datenverkehr zu einem Bann führt kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Da muss noch etwas anderes hinein gespielt haben.

Gutes Beispiel ist Steam, dass per AGB Tunnelung untersagt. Der Grund dafür liegt aber in der Möglichkeit, Steam vorzutäuschen man würde aus einem anderen Land heraus Spiele kaufen und das ermöglicht Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## Elrigh (3. Dezember 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass bringe ich den Thread noch mal nach oben.

http://www.buffed.de/League-of-Legends-PC-218399/News/Telekom-und-Tiscali-Zu-hoher-Ping-macht-Onling-Gaming-unmoeglich-1038514/#comment

Noch einmal mein Hinweis: Es funktioniert bei mir mit HSDPA von der Telekom und hatte bisher keine Probleme, weder mit der Telekom oder Steam oder sonst jemandem wegen Tunnelung usw.

Wer Probleme mit Lags usw hat, dem kann ich nur sagen: testet es aus, es kostet Euch nur einen Versuch, schaden kanns nicht. Und vielleicht hilfts euch so wie mir.


----------

